# Canon EOS 5D Mark III Hardware Change/Update?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-hardware-update/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-hardware-update/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-hardware-update/"></a></div>
<strong>From LensRentals.com


</strong>Roger from <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com" target="_blank">LensRentals.com</a> had this to say today about 3 new 5D Mark III’s they received directly from Canon.</p>
<p>Please read the entire two paragraphs.</p>
<blockquote><p>I just got 3 new 5D IIIs this morning. Compared to the 90 some odd previous ones, the new ones all have a much thicker, stiffer plastic cover on the TOP (not main) LCD with a slightly larger black border. On all of the previous cameras the top LCD cover was thin enough that if you pressed on it firmly it would touch the LCD (apparent because the LCD under your finger would turn black for a second). The new cover is much stiffer and you can’t press hard enough to touch the LCD screen.</p>
<p>I can’t say this is the change that’s being made, but these recent camera came direct from Canon so it’s certainly possible. And it’s also possible that this simply means Canon used up all of their first supply of top LCD covers and the second is just slightly different for no real reason.</p></blockquote>
<p>Roger and I are friends, and he knows gear about as well as anyone else I personally know.</p>
<p><strong>Public Service Announcement

</strong>Please don’t start pressing hard your top LCD covers. <em>Thanks David </em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 13, 2012)

And a flood of LCD pressing and probing commences.

EDIT: And here is mine 

Which one is it? New or old? I had the 5D3 for three weeks now but the plastic seems quite stiff and doesn't budge at all.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> And a flood of LCD pressing and probing commences.



haha, true!


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 13, 2012)

Roger / Craig, mind to share any pictures of the "new" top LCD?


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 13, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> And a flood of LCD pressing and probing commences.



And then the headline of next week reads "LCD pressing causes top menu unreadable/broken/liquid-crystal-leak"...


----------



## candyman (Apr 13, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > And a flood of LCD pressing and probing commences.
> ...




How about: "Canon LCD causes Thumb RSI"


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks to just be something that is related to supply.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1104080/4



cr


----------



## Himanshu (Apr 13, 2012)

I am in India and the label on the box has March 2012 import date. The top LCD is very stiff, doesn't bend at all. Though the black border seems about the same size as the press release pictures of the camera.
I just dont understand what is going on. First issues with the DPP, then issues with the Mark III, then the 1Dx and 24-70mm II delay. And there is absolutely no information from the company regarding these issues (except the DPP fix of-course). What the hell is canon doing?


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 13, 2012)

Himanshu said:


> What the hell is canon doing?



All the resources must have been dragged to the Cinema line!


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 13, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> All the resources must have been dragged to the Cinema line!



But their special marketing branch is still operating: The article just disappeared from the main site


----------



## t.linn (Apr 13, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > All the resources must have been dragged to the Cinema line!
> ...



Ha! ;D


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 13, 2012)

.......... ???


----------



## t.linn (Apr 13, 2012)

Roger made that post on the FM forums. He later posted that he took a look at four older 5D3 bodies that were returned from renters. Two bodies had the flexible covers while two others had the stiffer ones. He now attributes this situation to supplier variation rather than any update. This is why the post was removed.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 13, 2012)

Yep, suppliers will have different displays. Still interested to find out what the (possible) recall is all about!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 13, 2012)

I moved the info to the post about the 5D3 stock delay. Better it all in one place, shoulda done that originally.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

Very interesting update Graig. If this is indeed a responce to some compaint, it was fast to say the least! Even if due to different production run, they likely realized it would be beneficial to change those parts i guess...


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 14, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> And a flood of LCD pressing and probing commences.
> 
> Lol i wonder if the new batches still have the light leak problem as well?


----------



## dealmastermike (Apr 14, 2012)

is it worth calling Canon to see if they are going to fix the thin LCD screen plastic issue? this happens on my 5d3 and it is pretty annoying.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 14, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <strong>Public Service Announcement
> 
> </strong>Please don’t start pressing hard your top LCD covers. <em>Thanks David </em>



Heeeheheh

Thanks for the first laugh of the day. 

If this was changed though, wouldnt they need to replace current soft covers?


----------

